# Victim of hate, hate crime.



## fer30

Buna,
Aş dori sa intreb cum se traduce in română "victim of hate" sau "hate crime".


----------



## gavroche_alex

Hate crime este practic o crima comisa din ura


----------



## farscape

Victimă a unei agresiuni/infracțiuni motivate de intoleranță/ură (termeni specifici din română). _Crime_ nu este același lucru cu *crimă* (_murder_), ci este pur și simplu infracțiune.


Later,


.


----------



## liviulee6

Și în limba română „crimă” tot infracțiune înseamnă - crimă de omor (infracțiune de omor) !


----------



## farscape

Aşa este... în Codul Penal. Apoi mai avem şi "crima de lezmajestate".  Dar pentru vorbirea curentă, de toată ziua, crima este sinonimă cu  omuciderea. Acelaşi lucru îl prezintă şi dicţionarele, (vezi  sinonimele). Dacă spun "pe strada Toamnei s-a comis o crimă" se înţelege  că e vorba de un omor şi nu de... jaf cu mână armată 

Later,


----------

